# crise de nerfs (dépression, s'effondrer)



## nasti

Bonjour 

J'essaie de traduire un verbe et un substantif polonais qui signifient :

substantif :
- état émotionnel (souvent après un évènement dramatique, par ex. après la mort d'un proche ou après la perte de travail) se caractérisant par un manque total d'espoir et d'envie de vivre. Lié à la _dépression,_ il  peut mener à la tentative de suicide. (WIKI polonaise).

Est-ce que c'est _une crise de nerf_ ?

verbe :
Tomber dans cet état.

Est-ce _s'effondrer_ ?

Pour le substantif, il y a encore le terme : _dépression nerveuse_ (terme du langage courant, PR "crise d'abattement"), s'opposant à la _dépression _tout court (qui est une maladie), mais je ne suis pas sûre qu'elle est le synonyme de _la crise de nerfs_. (?).


Vos avis ? Merciiii ! 

PS. j'ai quelques doutes grammaticaux à propos de ce message ... s'il y a des fautes .... corrigez-les svp !


----------



## Oh là là

nasti said:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'essaie de traduire un verbe et un substantif polonais qui signifient :
> 
> substantif :
> - état émotionnel (souvent après un évènement dramatique, par ex. après la mort d'un proche ou après la perte de travail) se caractérisant par un manque total d'espoir et d'envie de vivre. Lié à la _dépression,_ il peut mener à la tentative de suicide. (WIKI polonaise).
> 
> Est-ce que c'est _une crise de nerf_ ?
> 
> verbe :
> Tomber dans cet état.
> 
> Est-ce _s'effondrer_ ?
> 
> Pour le substantif, il y a encore le terme : _dépression nerveuse_ (terme du langage courant, PR "crise d'abattement"), s'opposant à la _dépression _tout court (qui est une maladie), mais je ne suis pas sûre qu'elle est le synonyme de _la crise de nerfs_. (?).
> 
> 
> Vos avis ? Merciiii !
> 
> PS. j'ai quelques doutes grammaticals à propos de ce message ... s'il y a des fautes .... corrigez-les svp !


Bonjour, 
si j’ai bien compris ta question et si ce n’est pas «histeria » , il me semble que ça peuvent être    l’abattement ,  l’accablement  , l’asthénie, et quant au verbe – peut-être, se déprimer ?


----------



## arundhati

On parle souvent de "neurasthénie", mais attention, les spécialistes vous diront toujours que ce terme utilisé en psychiatrie n'a pas tout à fait ce sens.
Quand au verbe le plus usuel serait sans doute "déprimer" effectivement (et non "se déprimer" ).


----------



## Asmodée

nasti said:


> substantif :
> - état émotionnel (souvent après un évènement dramatique, par ex. après la mort d'un proche ou après la perte de travail) se caractérisant par un manque total d'espoir et d'envie de vivre. Lié à la _dépression,_ il  peut mener à la tentative de suicide. (WIKI polonaise).
> 
> Est-ce que c'est _une crise de nerf_ ?



Non le terme "_crise de nerf_" ne correspond pas ici ("_crise de nerf_" implique excitation et énervement)

il s'agirait plutôt d'une* déprime*



nasti said:


> verbe :
> Tomber dans cet état.
> 
> Est-ce _s'effondrer_ ?



Du coup ce serait plutôt *déprimer*.

S'effondrer peut s'utiliser aussi mais plus pour employer un terme imagé:

ex:
_Elle s'effondre en larme_


----------



## mcdonald

Il y a aussi le terme _crise d'angoisse_ qui est très répandu.


----------



## nasti

Merci, merci beaucoup pour toutes vos propositions ! 

I. SUBSTANTIF 

Une précision : le substantif est un terme venant de la psychologie, c'est un terme technique. _La déprime_ est un terme familier d'après le PR.



Oh là là said:


> l’abattement ,  l’accablement  , l’asthénie



_l’asthénie _- ce n'est pas cela (si la Wikipédia explique bien ce terme).
 _l’abattement ,  l’accablement _- j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas assez fort. Je crois qu'on peut être abbatu et accablé tout en fonctionnant normalement :

_J'ai raté mon examen, je suis accablé(e), abbatu(e)._ (ça dure un jour ou deux et ça passe. Cette réaction est plus ou moins "normale").

Est-ce que je fais une bonne interprétation de ces mots ? Corrigez-moi svp si ce n'est pas le cas.



arundhati said:


> On parle souvent de "neurasthénie", mais attention, les spécialistes vous diront toujours que ce terme utilisé en psychiatrie n'a pas tout à fait ce sens.



Ok. Selon le PR





> *2* VIEILLI Etat durable d'abattement accompagné de tristesse. Faire de la neurasthénie. Flèche *dépression*.


Donc c'est un bon terme... mais il est vieilli . Et il renvoie à la _dépression_ ...



Asmodée said:


> Non le terme "_crise de nerf_" ne correspond pas ici ("_crise de nerf_" implique excitation et énervement)



OK, Je comprends maintenant !



Asmodée said:


> S'effondrer peut s'utiliser aussi mais plus pour employer un terme imagé:
> ex:
> _Elle s'effondre en larme_



Ok.



mcdonald said:


> Il y a aussi le terme _crise d'angoisse_ qui est très répandu.


_
Une crise d'angoisse_ ne serait-elle pas un état où on est _angoissé_ ?

2. VERBE :
(intransitif)
Tomber dans cet état.

Le verbe polonais est moins technique que le substantif. Il désigne l'action de tomber dans cet état et non le fait de le subir. Le terme polonais signifie : "se casser", on fonctionne normalement mais un jour on ne peut plus. Quelque chose _se casse _en nous. 

J'ai trouvé le mot _craquer _(que j'ai pensé être familier, pourtant c'est un terme du langage standard) 


> *4* SPECIALT _Ses nerfs ont craqué :_ il a eu une défaillance nerveuse, il n'en peut plus - PAR EXT. (PERSONNES) Elle est surmenée et sur le point de craquer. Flèche *s'effondrer*._ Je craque !_


Le dictionnaire bilingue propose : _ se laisser abattre (briser), être déprimé, effondré (psychiquement), abbatu. 
_Mais _..._les 3 derniers expriment un état d'être, le premier, hm... 

_déprimer_

La phrase_ Elle a déprimé _exprime-t-elle  un état passé ou l'action de tomber dans _la déprime_ ?


Que pensez-vous de tout ça ? Merci pour votre patience !


----------



## tilt

La définition que tu donnes, Nasti, me fait bel et bien penser à la _dépression_, nom qui désigne certes une maladie en psuchologie, mais est aussi employé dans la langue courante hors de tout diagnostic médical :





> *DÉPRESSION*, subst. fém.
> Perturbation du dynamisme de la vie psychique, qui se caractérise par une diminution plus ou moins grave de l'énergie mentale, une certaine pente de l'affectivité qui est marquée par le découragement, la tristesse, l'angoisse.
> source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/dépression​


J'ai donc du mal à trouver quelle notion recouvre le mot polonais dont tu parles, et qui pourrait être _liée à la dépression_.

Pour ce qui est du vocabulaire, une personne qui _tombe en dépression _ou _fait une dépression _est dite _dépressive_.
La _déprime_, pour moi, traduit plutôt un état de tristesse générale mais relativement bénin et passager.


----------



## Asmodée

En effet comme le dit Tilt, déprime est souvent utilisé pour dire "petite dépression"

Si tu cherches, Nasti, un terme technique et plus fort que dépression je te propose aussi psychasthénie qui est le nom d'une pathologie proche de la léthargie qui aboutit à des états de grande dépression réduisant à une inaction totale. Mais on ne retrouve pas forcement les tendances suicidaires .

Par contre et vu que tu le qualifie d'état émotionel, je pense que le terme _*anxiété*_ pourrait convenir


----------



## tilt

Asmodée said:


> Par contre et vu que tu le qualifie d'état émotionel, je pense que le terme _*anxiété*_ pourrait convenir


Je tique ! 
L'_anxiété _traduit une crainte permanente et exagérée, non un "manque total d'espoir et d'envie de vivre".

En fait, plus j'y pense, plus je me dis que Nasti parle simplement de _désespoir_.


----------



## Asmodée

tilt said:


> Je tique !
> L'_anxiété _traduit une crainte permanente et exagérée, non un "manque total d'espoir et d'envie de vivre".
> 
> En fait, plus j'y pense, plus je me dis que Nasti parle simplement de _désespoir_.



définition du CNRTL

ANXIÉTÉ, subst. fém.
 [En parlant d'un animé, gén. hum., ou de l'esprit hum.] *A.−* État de trouble psychique, plus ou moins intense et morbide, s'accompagnant de phénomènes physiques (comportement agité ou immobilité complète, pâleur faciale, sueurs, irrégularités du rythme cardiaque, sensation de constriction épigastrique, spasmes respiratoires), et causé par l'appréhension de faits de différents ordres.

Mais il est vrai que l'anxiété traduit généralement la crainte, en effet le terme *désespoir* semble très bien convenir 

Du coup on parlerait aussi de : _sombrer dans un profond désespoir_ pour traduire le verbe de Nasti


----------



## nasti

Remerci tilt et Asmodée !!! 



tilt said:


> La définition que tu donnes, Nasti, me fait bel et bien penser à la _dépression_, nom qui désigne certes une maladie en psuchologie, mais est aussi employé dans la langue courante hors de tout diagnostic médical :J'ai donc du mal à trouver quelle notion recouvre le mot polonais dont tu parles, et qui pourrait être _liée à la dépression_.



Je crois qu'en effet, ce sera _la dépression nerveuse_. Dans la définition polonaise on fait la distinction entre xxx et _la dépression_ qu'il faut peut-être comprendre dans son premier sens, le sens psychiatrique.

Ainsi _"la dépression nerveuse_ est liée à _la dépression_"...



tilt said:


> Pour ce qui est du vocabulaire, une personne qui _tombe en dépression _ou _fait une dépression _est dite _dépressive_.
> La _déprime_, pour moi, traduit plutôt un état de tristesse générale mais relativement bénin et passager.



Ok !
Quant au désespoir :

Je crois que _le désespoir _peut mener à _la dépression nerveuse_ qui peut mener à ..., etc. 

_Il a craqué et il a sombré dans la dépression nerveuse._ 
_Il a craqué et il est tombé en dépression nerveuse/ il a fait une dépression nerveuse._

Ces phrases, vous paraîssent-elles logiques ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

En français on parle de *dépression réactionnelle*, c'est à dire générée par un événement extérieur, par opposition à la dépression de type endogène.


----------



## Asmodée

nasti said:


> _Il a craqué et il a sombré dans la dépression nerveuse._
> _Il a craqué et il est tombé en dépression nerveuse/ il a fait une dépression nerveuse._
> 
> Ces phrases, vous paraissent-elles logiques ?




Les trois phrases sont logiques et correctes. Le terme "_sombrer_" est peut-être plus fort et plus littéraire et la proposition "_il a fait une dépression nerveuse_" est sûrement la plus courante et la plus entendue. 

Dans tes trois propositions, il y a une redondance du sujet, ce n'est pas une faute en soit mais quand elle peut être évitée, c'est plus joli ! 

_Il a craqué et a sombré en dépression nerveuse_ / _Il a craqué et_ _a fait une dépression nerveuse._


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> En français on parle de dépression réactionnelle, c'est à dire générée par un événement extérieur, par opposition à la dépression de type endogène.


 Cela me semble en effet plus précis que dépression nerveuse, dans le contexte.



> On appelle dépression réactionnelle une névrose dont on note un élément déclenchant (dépression "exogène").


 
Pour ce qui est des verbes, il y a : _faire une dépression_, _tomber/plonger/sombrer dans une/la dépression_. 

Dans la catégorie « jolis mots » il y a aussi _mélancolie__._ Mais je crois qu'en 2009, le mot est surtout associé à la littérature. 

Extrait d'un article de *Wikipedia*


> Le texte fondateur pour la psychanalyse de la théorie de la mélancolie est _Deuil et mélancolie_ (1915, in _Métapsychologie_). Freud y compare l'état dépressif passager consécutif à un deuil à la mélancolie. Le deuil est une réaction normale à une perte, qu'elle soit humaine et affective ou idéale.


 
Selon Antidote : 





> - Grande dépression caractérisée par un ralentissement psychomoteur, une profonde tristesse et du pessimisme. Mélancolie anxieuse, délirante.
> - Rêverie triste. Tomber, sombrer dans la mélancolie.


 
*Définitions du TLFI* (voir A2 et B1)

*Edit :* J'ajoute ceci, au sujet du verbe _s'effondrer_


> [Figuré]Subir un grave choc psychologique. Nous nous sommes bien sûr effondrés à l’annonce de cette terrible nouvelle.


PS : Je dirais _fondre en larmes_ et non _s'effrondrer en larme. _Et je préciserais : _ses nerfs ont craqué_. 
À mon avis, _il a craqué_ (tout court) est à rapprocher de _succomber au désir_.


----------



## Nanon

Nicomon said:


> Et je préciserais : _ses nerfs ont craqué_.
> À mon avis, _il a craqué_ (tout court) est à rapprocher de _succomber au désir_.



En France, pas uniquement. Cela peut correspondre à perdre le contrôle de ses sentiments ou de son comportement. Familièrement, à _péter les plombs_ ou à _péter un câble_.
"Je vais craquer... je sens que je vais craquer... je craque !!!" est une phrase dite par Prunelle, excédé, dans je ne sais plus quel épisode de Gaston Lagaffe (du coup, c'est aussi de la Belgique qu'il s'agit...)
Mais on peut aussi _craquer _devant une douzaine de macarons au chocolat, bien sûr...


----------



## Nicomon

Tu as raison Nanon. Mais tes exemples me font plus penser à colère que dépression. 

Entre : _Il a craqué et a sombré en dépression nerveuse_ / _a_ _fait une dépression nerveuse_ (suggérés plus haut)

Et : _Ses nerfs ont craqué et il a sombré dans la mélancolie / fait une dépression (réactionnelle)_

Je préfère la deuxième solution. Simple avis personnel, que personne n'est obligé de partager.


----------



## Nanon

Avis personnel ou avis géographiquement localisé ? Je n'arrive pas à trancher.
De même que je n'arrive pas non plus à poster un lien non commercial vers un ouvrage publié en France par deux psychiatres : "Je vais craquer. Comprendre les déprimés, comprendre la dépression".
Effectivement, l'exemple de Prunelle est éminemment évocateur de colère (rrrogntudjûûû !!!)

PS - J'ai appris quelque chose : je disais "dépression réactive", mais "dépression réactionnelle" semble plus fréquent. Encore un mot que je n'avais jamais vérifié mais "réactionnelle" est meilleur (ce n'est pas la dépression qui réagit !)


----------



## Nicomon

Nanon said:


> Avis personnel ou avis géographiquement localisé ? Je n'arrive pas à trancher.


 
Purement personnel, je t'assure. Pour moi - et cela n'engage pas mes compatriotes - _craquer_ rime avec _flancher_ (pour les macarons au chocolat) ou une perte de résistance physique (la personne surmenée). Si la condition est psychologique, je dirais _ses nerfs ont craqué_ ou _il/elle s'est effondré(e) (nerveusement)._ 


Edit : j'ai trouvé *cette page*. Alors évidemment, dans ce contexte c'est le sens 3 du verbe. Et on ne le traduirait pas de la même façon en anglais que s'il avait le sens de flancher/fléchir


----------



## nasti

Un grand merci à vous tous  !!! 

Ce serait alors la _dépression réactionnelle_  

Pour _craquer, _s'il suggère plus un excès de colère, ce n'est pas un bon mot ici.

Par contre :
_Tomber dans une dépression_ me plaît beaucoup.

............................................

PS Euuhhh ... d'autre part _dépression nerveuse_ :  72 900 fois dans le google,_ dépression réactionnelle_ :  4 260 ... Ce ne serait pas un nouveau terme ?


----------



## tilt

nasti said:


> Un grand merci à vous tous  !!!
> 
> Ce serait alors la _dépression réactionnelle_
> 
> Pour _craquer, _s'il suggère plus un excès de colère, ce n'est pas un bon mot ici.
> 
> Par contre :
> _Tomber dans une dépression_ me plaît beaucoup.
> 
> ............................................
> 
> PS Euuhhh ... d'autre part _dépression nerveuse_ :  72 900 fois dans le google,_ dépression réactionnelle_ :  4 260 ... Ce ne serait pas un nouveau terme ?


Nouveau je ne sais pas, mais pas courant en tous cas. Je ne crois pas l'avoir jamais entendu.
Pour moi, on fait une _dépression_, parfois qualifiée de _nerveuse_, mais c'est bien tout. Si tu cherches un terme courant, je te conseillerais de t'en tenir à _dépression _tout court.


----------



## nasti

Merci tilt ! 

Donc ... _la dépression réactionnelle _ne convient pas ... car ce que je cherche c'est un terme psychologique qui est entré dans le langage courant.

J'ai trouvé un petit texte au sujet de_ la dépression nerveuse _: 



> *Dépression et dépression* nerveuse, c'est exactement la même chose. En fait, lorsque les gens font une dépression, ils disent dans le langage courant qu'ils  démarrent une dépression nerveuse  ou qu'ils sont en  pleine dépression nerveuse .
> * Il faut dire* que le terme  nerveuse  renforce le mot dépression et lui donne plus de force. Sous entendu, ça va vraiment mal. C'est un signe d'appel en quelque sorte.
> * Le verbe  démarrer * et l'adverbe  en pleine  renforcent encore plus l'intensité de la dépression.
> * Dans le langage* courant,  déprimer  ou  faire une déprime  a moins de force que le mot dépression et encore moins que celui de dépression nerveuse. Il évoque ce que les médecin appellent la dépression réactionnelle qui ne s'installe dans le temps que pour six mois. Tout le monde peut avoir un passage à vide, mais tout le monde ne sombre pas dans la dépression.
> source


----------



## Asmodée

nasti said:


> U
> PS Euuhhh ... d'autre part _dépression nerveuse_ :  72 900 fois dans le google,_ dépression réactionnelle_ :  4 260 ... Ce ne serait pas un nouveau terme ?



Comme l'a très bien dit Tilt le terme de _dépression réactionnelle_ n'est pas un terme courant mais il n'est pas nouveau. Il ne va être utiliser que pour qualifier précisément ce type de dépression et donc généralement par des professionnels (médecin, psy, ...).

Le terme de _dépression nerveuse_ est en effet beaucoup plus courant (et souvent utilisé à tord même) mais peut-être convient-il moins pour qualifier le phénomène qui t'intéresse de manière précise.

Tout dépend en fait de la façon dont tu souhaites utiliser le terme, est-ce en temps que terme médical précis ou en temps que terme d'une discussion courante?



nasti said:


> Merci tilt !
> 
> Donc ... la dépression réactionnelle ne convient pas ... car ce que je cherche c'est un terme psychologique qui est entré dans le langage courant.



Si tu cherches un termes du langage courant alors je te conseillerais dépression nerveuse effectivement même s'il est parfois couramment utilisé à tord. Et je suis entièrement d'accord avec ta citation qui confirmerait ce terme.

Tu peux aussi visiter ce lien je pense que la description te conviendrait.


----------



## Nicomon

nasti, je souligne au passage que dès le premier post, tu as écrit ceci :


> (souvent après un évènement dramatique, par ex. après la mort d'un proche ou après la perte de travail)


  et ça, c'est bel et bien une dépression réactionnelle, par opposition à la dépression endogène qui est plus difficile à soigner. 

Perso, je l'ai souvent lu et entendu. Et réactionnelle me semble ma foi... assez facile à comprendre.  Quant au choix pour ton texte, cela dépend des lecteurs ciblés.  

Comme dépression (nerveuse) est plus général, il est évident que tu en trouveras plus sur google.  À défaut de préciser _réactionnelle_, je dirais _dépression_, tout court.


----------



## nasti

Merci Asmodée et Nicomon pour vos réponses ! 

Je ne sais pas si mon raisonnement est bon mais je devine que :

_la dépression réactionnelle_ - me paraît être un terme venant de la psychiatrie ou de la médecine.

_la dépression nerveuse _- me paraît venir de la psychologie.

Une méthode "googliste" :
_le terme polonais_, psychologique : 33 000 entrées dans le google polonais 
_dépression nerveuse_ : 72 900 fois dans le google français,_ 
dépression réactionnelle_ :  4 260 

= résultat : c'est plutôt _une dépression nerveuse _
+ interprétation supplémentaire : soit on est moins dépressifs soit le sujet est plus tabou en Pologne...


----------



## Asmodée

nasti said:


> + interprétation supplémentaire : soit on est moins dépressifs soit le sujet est plus tabou en Pologne...



bien vu ! Les polonais sont sûrement moins dépressif ! C'est un domaine ou la France est championne (plus grosse consommatrice d'antidépresseurs en Europe) ou bien c'est peut être plutôt qu'il y a moins de polonais (donc moins d'internautes polonais aussi).


----------



## Nicomon

nasti said:


> _la dépression réactionnelle_ - me paraît être un terme venant de la psychiatrie ou de la médecine.
> 
> _la dépression nerveuse _- me paraît venir de la psychologie.


 
Salut nasti,

À mon avis, réactionnelle - je me suis souvenu entretemps qu'au Québec on dit aussi *situationnelle* - n'a rien d'un terme « savant / médical » et ne fait que la différence entre une dépression endogène (parfois chronique) et une dépression exogène (cause connue). 

Je crois bien que par définition, une dépression est toujours « nerveuse ». C'est pourquoi à défaut de préciser situationnelle/réactionnelle, je dirais dépression... tout court. 

À ce sujet, ce *petit article* :


> Le « problème », avec la dépression (que dans le temps l'on qualifiait de « nerveuse ») ...


 
Et compte tenu de ta définition :


> état émotionnel (souvent après un évènement dramatique, par ex. après la mort d'un proche ou après la perte de travail) se caractérisant par *un manque total d'espoir et d'envie de vivre.* *Lié à la dépression, il peut mener à la tentative de suicide*.


 ça me semble assez grave, et je continue de penser que _mélancolie_ (voir post # 14) pourrait convenir.

Mais bon... si tu préfères « _dépression nerveuse_ » c'est ton privilège. C'est ton texte.


----------



## nasti

Asmodée said:


> bien vu ! Les polonais sont sûrement moins dépressif ! C'est un domaine ou la France est championne (plus grosse consommatrice d'antidépresseurs en Europe) ou bien c'est peut être plutôt qu'il y a moins de polonais (donc moins d'internautes polonais aussi).








Nicomon said:


> Mais bon... si tu préfères « _dépression nerveuse_ » c'est ton privilège. C'est ton texte.



Merci Nicomon pour ton petit mot ! 

En effet, c'est difficile de choisir le bon terme quand il y a trop de ses versions ! Je vais quand même réfléchir à rester sur _dépression _tout court !

Ce qui est sûr c'est que _la dépression réactionnelle_ a une autre traduction en polonais que ce que je cherche, donc je l'élimine pour l'instant.
_La mélancolie_, elle répond à ma description mais j'ai lu quelque part que c'était un terme désuet et on a aussi un équivalent exact de celui-ci.

_Dépression situationnelle_ - pas un terme québécois ?


----------



## tilt

nasti said:


> En effet, c'est difficile de choisir le bon terme quand il y a trop de ses versions ! Je vais quand même réfléchir à rester sur _dépression _tout court !


Excuse-moi, mais je ne comprends pas trop comment tu pourrais utiliser le terme _dépression _(avec ou sans adjectif additionnel, _dépression nerveuse _étant le seul à faire partie du langage courant pour moi, comme je l'ai dit plus haut), vu la définition que tu nous as donnée au départ :


> substantif :
> - état émotionnel (souvent après un évènement dramatique, par ex. après la mort d'un proche ou après la perte de travail) se caractérisant par un manque total d'espoir et d'envie de vivre. *Lié à la *_*dépression*,_ il  peut mener à la tentative de suicide. (WIKI polonaise).



J'aurais tendance à en rester au _désespoir_, mais en même temps, je me dis que ce mot doit exister en polonais, et que ce ne doit pas être celui que tu cherches à traduire, pour ne pas l'avoir proposé dès le départ.



Asmodée said:


> bien vu ! Les polonais sont sûrement moins dépressif ! C'est un domaine ou la France est championne (plus grosse consommatrice d'antidépresseurs en Europe) ou bien c'est peut être plutôt qu'il y a moins de polonais (donc moins d'internautes polonais aussi).


Ou alors ils se soignent à autre chose (vodka ?) !


----------



## nasti

Salut tilt 



tilt said:


> Excuse-moi, mais je ne comprends pas trop comment tu pourrais utiliser le terme _dépression _(avec ou sans adjectif additionnel, _dépression nerveuse _étant le seul à faire partie du langage courant pour moi), vu la définition que tu nous as donnée au départ :


Ah, pour toi avec _nerveuse_ ... ?

Oui, ça a l'air de ne pas avoir de sens mais je crois qu'en polonais nous avons 2 termes du langage psychologique, qui sont entrés dans le langage courant, là ou le français n'a qu'un seul terme. C'est la seule voie de traduire ce terme ! 

Ainsi: _dépression_ en français = _"depresja"_ en polonais (longue maladie) + un autre terme.



tilt said:


> J'aurais tendance à en rester au _désespoir_, mais en même temps, je me dis que ce mot doit exister en polonais, et que ce ne doit pas être celui que tu cherches à traduire, pour ne pas l'avoir proposé dès le départ.



Oui,_ le désepoir_ a sa propre traduction. 



tilt said:


> Ou alors ils se soignent à autre chose (vodka ?) !



Ouiiiii, les préjugés . Je profite pour signaler que les Polonais ne boivent plus massivement de vodka.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nasti, ne serait-il pas plus simple, ou que tu indiques le terme en polonais dans le forum approprié, ou que tu nous donnes des exemples traduits de l'utilisation de ce mot mystérieux (peut-être la racine de ce mot est-elle une indication) ?

Je ne suis pas totalement d'accord avec ce qui a été dit précédemment sur dépression nerveuse/dépression réactionnelle.
Lors d'un diagnostic médical, les médecins spécifient généralement qu'il s'agit d'une dépression réactionnelle et non d'une dépression endogène, d'autre part lorsqu'on dit dépression nerveuse, je pense d'abord à une dépression endogène (quasi-chronique) et non à quelque chose de provoqué par un événement externe identifiable.


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Je ne suis pas totalement d'accord avec ce qui a été dit précédemment sur dépression nerveuse/dépression réactionnelle.
> Lors d'un diagnostic médical, les médecins spécifient généralement qu'il s'agit d'une dépression réactionnelle et non d'une dépression endogène, d'autre part lorsqu'on dit dépression nerveuse, je pense d'abord à une dépression endogène (quasi-chronique) et non à quelque chose de provoqué par un événement externe identifiable.


 Salut Punky,

À tort ou à raison... je me sens visée.  J'ai écrit « n'a rien d'un terme savant/médical » dans le sens que le mot _réactionnelle_ me semble d'usage courant. Comparativement à exogène, justement, qu'on lit mais qu'on n'entend pas. Ou à infection des voies respiratoires supérieures, pour un rhume banal. 

Je suis d'accord, et depuis le début - j'ai mis un  à ta réponse - qu'il y a une nuance à faire entre _dépression réactionnelle_ (de type exogène) et _dépression_ _nerveuse_ ou _dépression _tout court (pour moi nerveuse est superflu). Il y a sur google quelques exemples de dépression nerveuse réactionnelle. Or à mon avis... c'est redondant. Je dis _dépression_ (si je ne connais pas la cause) ou dépression _réactionnelle/situationnelle_ (ce dernier étant apparemment québécois), dans le cas d'une réaction dépressive à un événement externe. 

Mais on peut annexer - selon la cause - divers adjectifs au mot dépression.
Tiré du TLFI


> *SYNT. *_Dépression affective, anorexique, cyclique, mélancolique, mentale, morale, nerveuse, névrotique, profonde, réactionnelle._


 Il manque _dépression post-partum_. 

Désolée d'insister, mais la description du premier post ressemble, à mon avis, à celle que donne le TLFI pour _mélancolie_. Remarquez que nerveuse est entre parenthèses. 


> _PSYCHOPATHOL._ État morbide caractérisé par un abattement physique et moral complet, une profonde tristesse, un pessimisme généralisé, accompagné d'idées délirantes d'autoaccusation et de suicide. Synon. _dépression (nerveuse), névrose, neurasthénie_.


 
OU celle-ci, plus succinte, d'Antidote :


> [PSYCHOLOGIE] Grande dépression caractérisée par un ralentissement psychomoteur, une profonde tristesse et du pessimisme. Mélancolie anxieuse, délirante.


 
*Edit* : et comme tilt, je trouve curieux d'utiliser le mot _dépression_, compte tenu de la définition donnée... _liée à la dépression_.


----------



## Asmodée

nasti said:


> Salut tilt
> 
> Ah, pour toi avec nerveuse ... ?
> 
> Oui, ça a l'air de ne pas avoir de sens mais je crois qu'en polonais nous avons 2 termes du langage psychologique, qui sont entrés dans le langage courant, là ou le français n'a qu'un seul terme. C'est la seule voie de traduire ce terme !
> 
> Ainsi: dépression en français = "depresja" en polonais (longue maladie) + un autre terme.
> 
> Oui, le désespoir a sa propre traduction.



Je te conseillerais quand même dépression nerveuse c'est un terme courant, plus fort que dépression, et qui reflète plus encore la notion de maladie, et qui est utilisé à la fois pour en cas de dépression réactionnelle comme endogène. (Cf. mon petit lien de la dernière fois)




nasti said:


> Ouiiiii, les préjugés . Je profite pour signaler que les Polonais ne boivent plus massivement de vodka.



Quoi ???  le mythe s'effondre !!  Exit la Zubrowka ?? les Polonais lui préfère la bière de leur cousins germains (oups) voisins Allemands ... Il n'y a plus de valeurs !! Je ne sais pas si je retournerais de sitôt en Pologne du coup ...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nicomon said:


> Salut Punky,
> À tort ou à raison... je me sens visée.


M'enfin?! Qu'est-ce qui te le fait penser ? 
Non, je parlais de la tournure que prenait ce fil et comme tu l'as précisé tu n'étaisni particulièrement focalisé sur le "nerveuse", ni opposée à "réactionnelle" .


----------



## nasti

Bonjour 



Punky Zoé said:


> Nasti, ne serait-il pas plus simple, ou que tu indiques le terme en polonais dans le forum approprié, ou que tu nous donnes des exemples traduits de l'utilisation de ce mot mystérieux (peut-être la racine de ce mot est-elle une indication) ?



Ok. J'ai suivi ton conseil et j'ai regardé les exemples dans le google ainsi que les versions françaises des faits décrits...

Par ex. pour les sites d'informations, la personne qui a vécu récemment ce genre de problème est Susan-Boyle, c'est un "événement" largement commenté sur le net. (Je lui souhaite beaucoup de santé  et demande pardon d'évoquer ses problèmes sur ce forum...)

Titres des sites polonais (traduction) :

_Susan-Boyle se retrouve à l'hôpital. L'artiste amateur a vécu une grave .... après avoir remporté la deuxième place en finale (du concours__ Britain's got Talent__)._

_Comme le cite The Sun anglais, Susan Boyle a tellement mal pris sa perte face au groupe Diversity qu'elle a vécu une ....._

Et ... plusieurs, plusieurs versions francophones du même fait :



> _La Britannique Susan Boyle, devenue une célébrité mondiale après son passage dans une émission télévisée, a été admise dimanche dans une clinique privée dans *un état d'épuisement*, ont rapporté des médias britanniques._ source





> _L'Ecossaise Susan Boyle, devenue une star planétaire grâce à sa voix remarquable et à sa participation à la finale d'un concours télévisé britannique, a été transportée d'urgence à l'hôpital en raison de son *état d'épuisement*, a annoncé lundi un journal local._ Source





> _Susan Boyle a tout donné depuis quelques semaines, au point d'être hospitalisée hier soir pour une *"dépression émotionnelle"*._ Source


* 



Susan Boyle hospitalisée suite à une dépression.Source

Click to expand...

*
A mon avis, _état d'épuisement_ est la version plus gentille, c'est un euphémisme ... Qu'en pensez-vous ?


(toutes les corrections sont bienvenues...)

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


Asmodée said:


> Quoi ???  le mythe s'effondre !!  Exit la Zubrowka ?? les Polonais lui préfère la bière de leur cousins germains (oups) voisins Allemands ... Il n'y a plus de valeurs !! Je ne sais pas si je retournerais de sitôt en Pologne du coup ...


----------



## Nicomon

nasti said:


> A mon avis, _état d'épuisement_ est la version plus gentille, c'est un euphémisme ... Qu'en pensez-vous ?


  Salut Nasti,

Je pense comme toi.  Il me vient... effondrement. Ou un des deux mots de la définition. 


> État d’anéantissement moral, de profond abattement.


----------



## Nanon

Bon, pour l'histoire de Susan Boyle, il me vient à l'esprit que l' "état d'épuisement" est une des versions possibles dans les dépêches journalistiques émises au moment de son hospitalisation, tandis que le diagnostic n'était pas encore confirmé. Il faut être médecin, psychologue ou psychiatre pour commencer à qualifier cette dépression de réactionnelle ou autre, voire même pour affirmer qu'il s'agit d'un état dépressif, même si c'est probable.
L'épuisement de Susan Boyle est un symptôme visible... mais de quoi ? De dépression, de surmenage (car elle s'est "donnée à fond", elle en a trop fait et a peut-être abusé de ses capacités de résistance) ou d'insuffisance cardiaque (j'invente complètement) ? 
L'épuisement est un état de fatigue tel qu'on ne peut plus rien faire, par manque total d'énergie. C'est pourquoi, au sens moral, "effondrement" ou "abattement" me semblent mieux convenir qu' "épuisement".


----------



## nasti

Merci beaucoup Nicomon et Nanon pour vos commentaires !


----------

